# Aww my Crushy Mushy!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

These were taken by a a photographer at the UKC colorado show a few weeks ago and I just got them by email. Crush is so pretty I just love her!
Not that I am bias or anything! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwww she's lookin great Lisa


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

:love2::love2::love2:

Crush i am your biggest fan!....seriously


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love Crush but I do not know if I like her! lol we have this love hate thing, she is so needy and clingy she can just bug the day lights out of me when I am working her. It's like you cannot sit without her trying to crawl into your skin and with my big belly I was just about to give her away today! lol I do lover her she is just such a spaz when she is not working, it's like if I let her in the house everything goes flying! Maturity when does that happen? lol

I have a competition obed class I take on Thursdays with her and she is the best in her class till I sit down and she is climbing up my body! I swear if I could strap her to my chest and carry her like a baby she would be in heaven! {sigh} I guess I could have worse problems! :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Lisa that made me laugh. I can so picture Crush in a swaddle swap 
Dosia is the same way when were not training. He still thinks he's a little baby lap dog lol.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute pics. She is pretty.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish all gardens grew pit bulls LOL!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I can imagine Lisa, she has that 'bouncing off the walls' look to her. :rofl:

Grace has a problem with HAVING to be about 5cm away from your face, pushy little tart.


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

SHE LOOKS GREAT


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She is awesome!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Dang! She's beautiful. Very good looking girlie you've got there!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

:love2::love2:i love her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

She's gorgeous, I'll take her off your hands!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

There's my favorite freak dog! She's INSANE with how much energy she has! The first time lisa did her dog rotation while I was there she had me hide behind a corner just for crush! The second time I didn't listen to her, and I got a good clunk under my chin from her head!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

dang i love her


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> There's my favorite freak dog! She's INSANE with how much energy she has! The first time lisa did her dog rotation while I was there she had me hide behind a corner just for crush! The second time I didn't listen to her, and I got a good clunk under my chin from her head!


LMAO I know when I rotate it is like a stampede! Our new house is set up better and the dogs have their own side of the house, no more running through my living room and kitchen!  Hey Leonard just said he wants pictures of pig and cree and WTH is taking so long! :woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Hey Leonard just said he wants pictures of pig and cree and WTH is taking so long! :woof:


i second that!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> LMAO I know when I rotate it is like a stampede! Our new house is set up better and the dogs have their own side of the house, no more running through my living room and kitchen!  Hey Leonard just said he wants pictures of pig and cree and WTH is taking so long! :woof:


 I have them with me today so I'll take pictures this afternoon.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is such a gorgeous girl


----------



## Remi (Feb 22, 2010)

That is one beautiful dog right there!


----------

